# New and maybe this will work.



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

I just recently just purchased some assorted rainbows from multiple stores in one day. And now I'm started to see signs of Ich..crap. I have a lot of plants and I have snails and inverts including a wild caught crawdad. 

!!Problem!!: if I use this medicine it could mess with my plants and the directions say it will kill snails and inverts.. Crap..

So I was reading online and did some YouTube investigations on a subject I have no clue about. I learned that you can only kill this stupid parasite in one stage of its life cycle of many... Crap. But the parasite can't live without fish. (This is the piece of info I needed for my solution)

!!!Plan!!!:Now I am started to come up with a plan that might work. I will pull all my fish and stuff them in a 10 gallon with nothing in there but a bubble filter. Ten gallons should be easier to treat than 55 gallons they are in now. I may have to do 20% water change daily. This may be enough to keep them happy'ish.

!!!Question!!: does Ich live on snails and inverts? If they do would I have to throw them away? How about my plants? Are they ok to be in treated water? And my fish would 30 fish be too many for 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The easiest, and most effective, treatment for ich is to add salt and raise the temp. Moving the fish into an uncycled tank is likely to exasperate the problem because stress is the key factor in ich.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

30 fish, particularly of the size of rainbows, is certainly too many for the 10g. The stress from that crowding will further weaken the fish and reduce their chance of fighting off the disease. I would suggest that you treat them in their current tank.

I haven't dealt with ich, but many people do have success with heat (salt is often used but may not be necessary - check this out further). Move the temp up slowly, one or two degrees at a time. After the last spots are seen keep the temp high for another several days. Then reduce slowly to your normal temp.

Other people use meds which also work and may work a little more quickly - I'm not sure of this. But I wouldn't move the fish to that 10g.


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

I know my inverts and snails are not effected by the disease. but do they still carry it? Would my plants be alright?


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

I took your guys advice. I started treating the tank. I found medicine that wasn't harmful to anything and so far I haven't seen any distress from the fish. Let's see what happens after a week.


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

Complete success. Ich has vanished from the tank. I will continue to treat for another week.


----------

